# Living in Funchal madeira



## Tifmac

Hi I have relocated from the UK.I have been living in Funchal Madeira for 10 months now.I purchased two apartments .One to rent to tourist and the other for me to live in.I have to say life is great in Madeira.If anyone is thinking of make the move to Madeira I would be happy to answer any questions.I have jointed this site as there doesn't seem to be a lot of information out there about everyday living in Madeira.
Have a great day Tiffany


----------



## Funchal1

Congratulations on the move!!
I have been considering doing the same.
Have you had success with the tourist rental?


----------



## zhanyhughes

*Already there*

Hi, we have just moved to Madeira and have found some amazing and some not so amazing aspects of local life. Would be happy to have a chat about it here. 
Best wishes,
Zhany and Steve Hughes


----------



## peterjkowalik

zhanyhughes said:


> Hi, we have just moved to Madeira and have found some amazing and some not so amazing aspects of local life. Would be happy to have a chat about it here.
> Best wishes,
> Zhany and Steve Hughes


Would love to hear your take on the good and the bad in Funchal


----------



## Sbp42

Hi can you tell us how you are finding things now you've been there for a few months? Also have you learnt anything that you wasn't expecting when you moved about daily living/ costs etc as we are looking into it at the moment coming out again in a couple of months for a more detailed look 
Thanks


----------



## inmadeira

Hi Sbp42,

Cost of living depends on what you are comparing it to, and what you normally purchase/do/lifestyle. If you are coming I would advise staying in a self-catering accommodation to get a feel for cost of living. Anything specific you are wondering about?

What kind of area/place are you looking for? Are you a gardener? Apartment ? Priority for privacy, climate, access etc?

If you can focus your questions, I might be able to give you some info.

My greatest surprise if how difficult Portuguese is to learn - not so much reading or writing but speaking and understanding.


----------



## vwalker

*Health System*



Tifmac said:


> Hi I have relocated from the UK.I have been living in Funchal Madeira for 10 months now.I purchased two apartments .One to rent to tourist and the other for me to live in.I have to say life is great in Madeira.If anyone is thinking of make the move to Madeira I would be happy to answer any questions.I have jointed this site as there doesn't seem to be a lot of information out there about everyday living in Madeira.
> Have a great day Tiffany


Hello Tiffany,
I am English and living in France. I am seriously considering moving to Madeira but I am concerned about the health system and hospitals - I cannot benefit from privat insurance so I wanted your views on the public health doctors. Also, not being able to walk too much is there an area in Funchal or small city in the southern part you would recommend? Also do you know of a couple of good real estate agencies ? Many thanks for any info you could provide. I'll be traveling to Madeira from 27 Jan 2016 to 5 Feb 2016. All the best, Veronica


----------



## inmadeira

vwalker said:


> Hello Tiffany,
> I am English and living in France. I am seriously considering moving to Madeira but I am concerned about the health system and hospitals - I cannot benefit from privat insurance so I wanted your views on the public health doctors. Also, not being able to walk too much is there an area in Funchal or small city in the southern part you would recommend? Also do you know of a couple of good real estate agencies ? Many thanks for any info you could provide. I'll be traveling to Madeira from 27 Jan 2016 to 5 Feb 2016. All the best, Veronica


Hi Veronica,

I was puzzled why there have been so few answers on this thread - until I wrote a response only to have it wiped out when I tried to upload. Not encouraging - but I will try again.

I am glad you are visiting Funchal, as it is the only way to check whether walking here is comfortable for you. All of Madeira is very hilly, and the Portuguese cobblestones and 'calcada' - black and white patterned stones - are common. If it rains, be sure to walk on the black stones - the white ones can get slippery when wet.

Funchal is the only city - all the rest are small villages. Many of the expats are in Calheta ( the name of both the municipality and central village) because of the weather and beaches etc.

Everyone needs to go into Funchal even if they live less urban - like in Calheta. Public transportation is not quick or often, so a car is advised if you do not live in Funchal, but some do manage without one.

Public and private healthcare is delivered by the same docs, so the expertise is the same in both systems. Waiting times may be less in the private, and docs may take a bit more time to explain things, but if you ask questions they are very accommodating. I know of people who have had very good care in both systems and questionable care in both systems. Pretty much the same situation as elsewhere I suspect.

Estate agents - PINK and 'Caldwell and Stevens' are both in Funchal and have websites. If you would rather deal with someone not from a 'larger' (ie 8-10 agents) office, there is Americano Ferreira in Calheta - 3xw.madeira-lifestyle.c**

Weather is usually terrific, so I hope you enjoy your trip. Do try to get out of Funchal some, as the beauty of the island is inspiring. People are generally very helpful and happy and English is widely spoken anywhere you are likely to go on this trip. This is the time of some rain,(as opposed to May-Oct when there is often none) but if it rains, usually that is only for part of the day and then the sun comes out, 

Boa viagem
inMadeira


----------



## Tifmac

Hi if you are coming to Madeira I would be happy to meet up with you.For coffee chat.I live in the old town near the market.I have found the public health care good.If you need to see a doctor privately it's about €50.Where I live is the very flat part of Funchal.It gets to much climbing all those hills every time you go out.My number is +351 925765026 The only agent I would trust is Marco how works for ideal property's .I told him what I was looking for and he found me exactly that. Regards Tiffany


----------



## searchin1

Glad I found something on Madeira, I thought there might have been a Facebook page for expats but I couldn't find anything, so having done some research this sounds like a nice little Island that just might suit me but a few questions :

Is it an animal friendly place, are dogs allowed on the beaches?
Is there a warmer part of the island with nice beaches?
What is the rental situation like?

I have lots more but that will do for now, would be great to hear from any of you living there as to what life is like.


----------



## Tifmac

There. Are lots of dogs on the island.The Portuguese are not good a walking there dogs.I don't know if you can take your dog on the beaches.The warmest part of the island is Funchal the beach there is of pebbles.There isn't much in the way of sandy beaches in Madeira.Lots of property to. Rent.One bed apartment Starts at €500 per month.
I hope this is helpful.
Regards Tiffany


----------



## inmadeira

Hi

It is a wonderful place, but then I am biased 

The overall warmest place is in Arco Calheta, although there are many many microclimates. If warmth is important to you, the best way to gauge this is by where the bananas are grown commercially. They grow best up to 300m above sea level and on the south coast. 

The north coast is more rugged and is beautiful. It collects the rain for the island which is then brought to the south coast through the levada system. Along the levada system are walking paths, making the island a walkers/hikers paradise.

Beaches are many, mostly black sand/pebble beaches. There are two 'white' sand beaches, artificially made, in Calheta and Machico. Tourists swim at Calheta all year round, locals and expats tend not to swim in the 'winter' months ( mostly because we are spoiled  ) There are a lot of salt water pools beside the sea.

Any more questions, just keep them coming.

A note to Veronica, who was asking about smaller towns, flat good for walking, outside of Funchal. It occurred to me that you might like Ribeira Brava. It is flatter, has all the services, grocery stores etc and has good public transportation into Funchal.


----------



## CarolK

Hi Tiffany,
I am planning to move to Funchal in the next couple of years and I'm starting to make plans. I'd like to do more or less what you have done with the properties. Did you have any trouble with mortgages? Also are you working out there? Any tips would be appreciated. I hope I and my husband will be visiting again this year. Is there any information we should try to get while we are in Funchal.
Obrigada
Carol


----------



## Sunnyone

Myself and husband are looking to move to Madeira in the next few months, we have been visiting the island for the last 12 years. Could anyone tell me if there is an active expat community, and if so where is it based. We have always stayed in Funchal but explored a good part of the different areas, we are thinking we would like to be based in the casa Branco, Sao Martinhoe areas, if possible can anyone recommend a good area, we have been looking at property many agents seem to advertise the same properties it's difficult to know who to trust? But any thoughts would be appreciated it would be great to hear from others who have already done it, kind Regards Jen


----------



## ToniLee

I am planning a move to the Isle of Madeira in the next couple of years, and have started looking at what kind of properties are available. Could you tell me if there is a particular area that artists live in? I appreciate any information regarding this.


----------



## Captainbeaky

Hi there,

My partner and I are working hard right now to move out to Madeira.
My partner is sick of the long cold dark uk winters. I'm sick of a U.K. filled with cold dark grumpy people and we have both finally realised that the uk has become a banana republic run by big business and crooked politicians.

We have decided that it's time we did what's right for us, and what we want rather than what is expected of us! So warmer weather, happier people, healthier lifestyle, slower pace of life and a bigger garage with lots of machine tools in it!

Fingers crossed, we may have found a buyer for our house in the uk, so we may be able to start moving things on to buy the perfect property we have found in Arco da Calheta. 

We will be over At the beginning of May to see the classic car show - we are both classic car nuts, and will be bringing ours over with us when we move. We have already found a surprising classic car scene in Madeira on our visits.

There are a few more things to sort out - the biggest being my career. I'm very happy where I currently am, but will need to sort out a job over there. I have irons in the fire, and leads that I'll be chasing up when we are over there... I am confident I will sort something out - I'm an experienced engineer with a wide and diverse background - from car mechanics to c programming, From welding to aircraft system design. Including dive instruction...

It's funny - I'm now thinking about Madeira in terms of - "where can I get welding gas?", "where can I get my diving cylinders tested?", "is there a good vet nearby?" Rather than - " will I be able to learn Portuguese ?"Etc,. the decision to move is definite - we just need to make it happen.

Anyway, if anyone's near the car show at Reids, let me know...

Mike.


----------



## FiPee

zhanyhughes said:


> Hi, we have just moved to Madeira and have found some amazing and some not so amazing aspects of local life. Would be happy to have a chat about it here.
> Best wishes,
> Zhany and Steve Hughes


My husband and I are proposing to move to Madeira early next year. We will probably have to move into rented accommodation initially. It all appears to be very expensive. We intend shipping our possessions and furniture from the UK. Do you have any experience of this and the associated costs?


----------



## AMELIA79

Hi Tiffany!
I am Romanian but I have been living in London for the last ten years. I want to move to Madeira next year but I am worried about the employment situation. I was wondering if you might help me with some information. Is it really that difficult to find work? Looking forward to hear from you!

Mihaela


----------



## Maggy Crawford

I think the fact that many Madeirans go to the Channel Islands to work in the summer in the hotel industry should be sufficient indication of the employment situation.


----------



## Hemash

*moving to Funchal*



Tifmac said:


> Hi I have relocated from the UK.I have been living in Funchal Madeira for 10 months now.I purchased two apartments .One to rent to tourist and the other for me to live in.I have to say life is great in Madeira.If anyone is thinking of make the move to Madeira I would be happy to answer any questions.I have jointed this site as there doesn't seem to be a lot of information out there about everyday living in Madeira.
> Have a great day Tiffany


Hi Tiffany,
How are you liking Funchal? We are planning on visiting Funchal with the view of relocating there permanently. How did you find the apartments that you purchased? Which agency did you use? I will be there in October and would love to meet with you to hear your experiences. Let me know if its possible?
Thanks,
Hemash


----------



## Hemash

*Property agent*



Sunnyone said:


> Myself and husband are looking to move to Madeira in the next few months, we have been visiting the island for the last 12 years. Could anyone tell me if there is an active expat community, and if so where is it based. We have always stayed in Funchal but explored a good part of the different areas, we are thinking we would like to be based in the casa Branco, Sao Martinhoe areas, if possible can anyone recommend a good area, we have been looking at property many agents seem to advertise the same properties it's difficult to know who to trust? But any thoughts would be appreciated it would be great to hear from others who have already done it, kind Regards Jen


Hi,

Did you find the property agent you were looking for and find the property of your choice? What was your experience?


----------



## ken427cobrajet

looking to retire to Funchal, I will not be working and am wondering about the health care as I am not a EU member


----------



## edzia

Hi Tiffany, 

Could you please tell me what are the down sides of living in Madeira?
Do you need heating in the winter months?
Is the island very humid? ie do you need de-humidifier at home?
I live in Azores right now and find it too humid....

Thank you 
Edyta


----------



## Dudek22

I'm searching for a copy of a book called 'the Quintas of Madeira' if anyone can help.
Thanks in advance


----------



## ByronPSmith

I will be coming to Funchal in November and December. How much is your rental? Do you have a link with picture? Also, tell me the bad about Madeira. I heard Everything was good.


----------



## Mircea

Buna Mihaela,

Te-ai mutat in Madeira ? 
Am vizitat insula in urma cu cativa ani si ne bate gandul sa ne mutam acolo

Toate cele bune,
Mircea


----------



## clixby53

Two sites to go to for Madeira.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1860867490718838/?ref=bookmarks

https://www.madeiraislandnews.com

and 

http://madeiraislanddirect.com/blog/

These should help.


----------



## EDESOUSA

Unfortunately, not everything is good in Madeira, but where in the world could you say that about a place/country?

Here's what I consider to be the downsides:
Getting on and off the island! The airport is often affected by adverse weather conditions and this leads to cancelled flights or very lengthy delays. At such times, the airport is complete bedlam. The cancellation of flights seems to be happening a lot more regularly than I have known it over the past years with flights affected over the summer as well as the winter months. 

As there is no other means of leaving the island (other than to travel to Porto Santo on the ferry), you can feel stuck on the island. There is hope that a ferry service will be introduced in 2018, but this has been promised before and never materialised. If a ferry were to be introduced, this would mean access to the mainland of Portugal would be possible.

Secondly, it can be difficult to buy everything on the island and choice can be limited and expensive. The choice in supermarkets has greatly improved over the years and more large shops are opening selling household items, sports goods etc, but it still has a long way to go to cater for all needs. However, Amazon, IKEA and many UK high street stores do deliver to the island and so if you cant find what you want on the island you can order this way.

Employment is virtually non-existent, and what jobs are available will usually be on a 3 month contract basis. People under the age of 30 years are usually given any vacancies that do occur. Wages are also very poor and if you are going to be paying a rent/mortgage and adding your cost of living each month on top, then you will struggle to make ends meet.

The houses can get damp - this is true of all properties, regardless of whether you are in Funchal or up in the mountains/countryside. Obviously the higher you go, the damper the climate, but if anyone says there is no chance of a damp house in Funchal, then they are not telling the truth! This problem is easily rectified by installing some heating or just putting an electric heater on for a hour or so in the evening (Winter) if in Funchal area, but you will need something to take the edge off!

Other than the points above, Madeira really is wonderful a great place to live - providing you are not expecting to find work or will have a mortgage/rent to pay each month.


----------



## lifeofayogini

*Researching the island*

Hello everyone! I am currently visiting Madeira scoping it out to see if it is a viable place for me to relocate to. I am having some trouble finding some key services/things using the internet alone so I'm reaching out to the local community to see if anyone might have answers or recommendations to the following questions...

-Is there a Pilates studio on the island? Or in Funchal or Calheta specifically?
-Can you recommend a Yoga studio?
-Can you recommend a chiropractor?
-Are there physiotherapy clinics?
-Is the a trusty pet sitter or pet hotel for when I travel?
-How does one go about finding an apartment to rent?
-If I was to go on an extended trip are there storage facilities I could place some personal belongings in while I am away?
-Who would I speak to about applying for residency?

A lot of questions I know Any help would be much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Rosieslot99

Hiya folks

My husband and I are looking to move to Madeira when we retire early but I want to buy a place and take my time fixing it up (as soon as possible). I go regularly and have a Pestana Priority Club which I can use anytime if I want to come find a place.

My question is mostly about location. I currently live in the netherlands with my husband but am Scottish. I am fed up with the loneliness here. The Dutch in this area Groningen) are not very friendly. I want to move somewhere there is maybe a small expat community.

Also, buying a house...any complications or rules etc. to know about. I am trying to learn Portugese but use Dutch when I am here so it's like they say use it or lose it. So glad I found this place. You all seem friendly and helpful.

Thanks in advance

Rosie


----------



## ClaudiuC

*Claudiu*

Hello everybody,

I see that the posts in these group are quite old, 2-3-4 years ago, so i would like to ask you if anything changed meanwhile. Like the employment, are there any jobs if you speak only English? Whats the price for an average rent in Funchal? Whats an average salary?
I there is any group where i can find more infos about relocation to Madeira or would any of you able to help me in a prive chat with some answers ?
Thanks a lot


----------



## ClaudiuC

*Claudiu*

Hey guys,

I see that the infos in this form are a bit old, so i was thinking if somebody can update me about emplyment in Funchal, average rents and a few more things, like for ex how is it to speak only english there?
Looking forward to hear from you, i would love to have a chat about some things in Funchal, maybe with somebody that has relocated lately.
Thank a lot


----------



## globalwanderers

We are thinking of spending about 3-4 months a year on Madeira. I am very interested in tennis and my husband in lap swimming. Are these possibilities on Madeira? We're also very keen walkers/hikers and wondering if there are any walking groups on the Island? Thanks Karen


----------



## John and Cecil

Hello, I am new here and new to Europe as well but I am very interested in possibly living on Madeira. I am retired and from the USA but I also have Italian citizenship. I have a dog and he is 10kg so flying in cabin is not possible and I am reluctant to put him in with cargo. I believe there is a ferry going from mainland Portugal to Madeira now but apparently it only operates from July through September. We would like to go to Madeira in April if possible. I am hoping to rent there for at least a few months until I can find a small house or apt to purchase. 

Are there any other ways for a man and his medium sized dog (and an electric bicycle) to get to and from Madeira before July? I see there is also a ferry to Porto Santo but there is no ferry from there to the mainland so that does not help. 

Also has anyone taken their dog from the mainland to Madeira on a plane and had their companion fly in the cargo hold who can share any wisdom? I have a soft crate for him but maybe that would risky in the cargo hold? Would he be better off if I buy (or rent from airline?) a hard plastic crate? I probably would not risk taking multiple flights from Italy to Madeira but perhaps I can take trains, ferries, and buses to get to Portugal and then fly with him nonstop to Portugal on one short flight.

Thank you


----------



## anakebab

vwalker said:


> Hello Tiffany,
> I am English and living in France. I am seriously considering moving to Madeira but I am concerned about the health system and hospitals - I cannot benefit from privat insurance so I wanted your views on the public health doctors. Also, not being able to walk too much is there an area in Funchal or small city in the southern part you would recommend? Also do you know of a couple of good real estate agencies ? Many thanks for any info you could provide. I'll be traveling to Madeira from 27 Jan 2016 to 5 Feb 2016. All the best, Veronica


Just my point of view, I have just returned from two weeks in Madeira, my partner was unwell in the first few days so we spent a day in hospital in funchal, having tests etc, there were a few people with chest infections and I just knew I was going to pick one up, which I did. A few days later I went to the Centre de Saude Machico with my EU health card and I was seen and out of there within 2 1/2 hours. The Spanish lady doctor was absolutely fantastic and very caring and time was not an object. I came away with a prescription for some antibiotics and they worked great (better than the ones I usually get in the UK) and within a couple of days I was feeling back to normal.

I wouldn't hesitate in using the Madeira medical services and in a lot of respects I think they are better than the UK.

Ana


----------



## John and Cecil

If anyone was planning to take the ferry to Madeira this summer I just found out that it was cancelled. The local government appears to be looking into options to start another ferry service from somewhere on the mainland but so far no announcement as to if or when this will happen.


----------



## Hashim Osman

Hi there ,

Is your other apartment currently rented 
Is it near by the beach ? 
We are a newly wedded couple 
Had our honeymoon plans dashed away 
We are looking to rent a nice place near by the sea for 3 weeks from early- mid June 
Can you help, or do you have an idea who we could contact that perhaps having their property vacant and wanting to rent for a reasonable price 
Let us know 
Thanks in advance 🌹

QUOTE=Tifmac;7966889]Hi I have relocated from the UK.I have been living in Funchal Madeira for 10 months now.I purchased two apartments .One to rent to tourist and the other for me to live in.I have to say life is great in Madeira.If anyone is thinking of make the move to Madeira I would be happy to answer any questions.I have jointed this site as there doesn't seem to be a lot of information out there about everyday living in Madeira.
Have a great day Tiffany[/QUOTE]


----------



## John and Cecil

Hashim Osman said:


> Hi there ,
> 
> Is your other apartment currently rented
> Is it near by the beach ?
> We are a newly wedded couple
> Had our honeymoon plans dashed away
> We are looking to rent a nice place near by the sea for 3 weeks from early- mid June
> Can you help, or do you have an idea who we could contact that perhaps having their property vacant and wanting to rent for a reasonable price
> Let us know
> Thanks in advance



Tourism is currently restricted on the island, I believe island arrivals are limited to 100 per week and a quarantine period is mandatory (2 weeks?) if I am reading the regulations correctly. This website has lots of news articles about Madeira and only Madeira that you should be able to find helpful there if you browse the articles. Perhaps they will loosen the restrictions by June but they seem to be extra cautious and there is an article from today which is anticipating tourism returning in September. 

https://madeiraislanddirect.com/blog/2020/05/madeira-reopens-with-tight-rules/

Good luck and safe travels!


----------



## alohana

Hi!
I bought a piece of land in Madeira in 2018 and am trying to build a house this year. I am also writing a blog about my experiences
www.thecliffmadeira.com
Maybe I can be of some help answering all your questions... 
Hana


----------



## Debbie.

Hi, how is the build going? I am hoping to retire there but covid has got in the way.
Was it easy to get planning ? Is it easy to find a good builder ?


----------



## Manuela Virginia

peterjkowalik said:


> Would love to hear your take on the good and the bad in Funchal


Hi, I came across your article 2015. I do not know whether you are still living in Madeira?
I bought a flat 7 years ago and am selling due to the difficulty in meeting people to become friends.
Sometimes I went to English Church ad had a drink after the service talk to most of them tourists and
also went for Wednesday tea at afternoon. 
All these years when I went back few times in a year I found myself lonely and frustrating by not being
able to meet friends.
Surprising that the foreigners living there did not bother to have a Social Club? This will be more attractive
for the new comers.


----------



## Olax2

Manuela Virginia said:


> Hi, I came across your article 2015. I do not know whether you are still living in Madeira?
> I bought a flat 7 years ago and am selling due to the difficulty in meeting people to become friends.
> Sometimes I went to English Church ad had a drink after the service talk to most of them tourists and
> also went for Wednesday tea at afternoon.
> All these years when I went back few times in a year I found myself lonely and frustrating by not being
> able to meet friends.
> Surprising that the foreigners living there did not bother to have a Social Club? This will be more attractive
> for the new comers.





Manuela Virginia said:


> Hi, I came across your article 2015. I do not know whether you are still living in Madeira?
> I bought a flat 7 years ago and am selling due to the difficulty in meeting people to become friends.
> Sometimes I went to English Church ad had a drink after the service talk to most of them tourists and
> also went for Wednesday tea at afternoon.
> All these years when I went back few times in a year I found myself lonely and frustrating by not being
> able to meet friends.
> Surprising that the foreigners living there did not bother to have a Social Club? This will be more attractive
> for the new comers.


----------



## Olax2

Not sure if you are still living in Funchal or not but I would love to meet for a cup of coffee
I moved from the USA six months ago.


----------



## ZMarta22

Hi

I've just joined this forum - I can't seem to find out how to start a new thread, so am replying to this one in the hope people will see it. I'm in the early stages of considering moving to live in Madeira, from the UK. Would welcome any advice about how easy it is to integrate with locals, cost of living/buying a small house (best areas/ones to avoid) and any difficulties? I have an EU passport so I think that will mean I am entitled to move - not sure about residency requirements etc? Any particular challenges?

Also, is anyone able to recommend a reputable island car hire place - to hire a car for 7/8 days in July 2022? 
Many thanks.

Many thanks


----------

